# Freehand und Pfade



## butrov (26. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich versuche eigentlich "nur" ein gefülltes Objekt in Freehand zu Zeichnen,
aber ich weiß nicht wie ich mehrer Linien zu einem Objekt zusammenfassen kann, so dass ich das Objekt dann z.B. füllen kann. Muss man die Endpunkte verbinden oder wie funktioniert das, ich denke das das irgendwas mit den Pfaden zu tun hat, aber ich komm leider nit weiter.

Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich


----------



## Fey (26. März 2004)

Hallo,

Fenster > Funktionen > Extra-Funktionen

Dort gibt es die von dir gesuchten Funktionen.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## butrov (26. März 2004)

Die optionen hab ich auch schon veruscht, aber irgendwie tut sich da nichts, versuche gerade z.B. ein Dreieck zu machen, aus 3 Einzellinien. Markiere dann das Dreieck aus den Einzellinien und gehe dann auf Vereinigen, aber da tut sich gar nüx. Wie muss ich denn da vorgehen


----------



## himishima (26. März 2004)

Hola,

nach dem vereinigen musst du noch im Info-Fenster ein Häkchen bei "geschlossen" machen, damit dein Pfad auch geschlossen ist. Nur geschlossenen Pfaden kann auch eine Füllung zugewiesen werden. Versuch mal das Pfadwerkzeug, das könnte für deine Zwecke besser geeignet sein.

so long himishima


----------



## butrov (26. März 2004)

Also die Werkzeuge finde ich alle, aber es tut sich nichts, auch wenn ich erst alle zusammenfüge und dann den Pfad schließe. Ich nutze überigens Freehand MX, muss man das da evtl anders machen


----------



## butrov (1. April 2004)

Hallo, habs endlich geschafft, "Strich erweitern" war in diesem Fall, dass was ich gesucht habe.

cya


----------

